Ask HN: How would you improve GitHub Explore? - Jefro118
======
peterhil
Make searching libraries for selected programming languages implementing
certain algorithms or datastructures easier, and provide some filtering by
tags or even some code quality metrics.

Sorry for overly broad answer, but the current functionality almost provides
this, but it is not still quite working when you really want to find a good
interval tree or balanced binary tree implementation for Python for example.
Use of Cython or C library bindings could be filtering options for example. To
generalise, it would be good to be able to find a performant or extendable
library, or both.

Also very important thing is that the library is maintained, has more than one
contributor etc.

